# Nickname for Devin Harris



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Does Devin Harris already have a nickname - I reckon as a board we should try to come up with a nickname for me.



D-Hair
D-Bone
D-Wild
Dev
Darris
Ris


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Because I say so, it is unanimously D-Bone.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Me: Dont you think we shoul....
Zach: I said, that D-Bone is final!
Me: But what about other peopl....
Zach: :upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

D-Man


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

D-Squared. Lol
Da Youngin


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

D-time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha

I like Dev or something. We'll see once we see him play....Im not sure what hes style is yet


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devious
Deviant
Devilicious


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Me: Dont you think we shoul....
> Zach: I said, that D-Bone is final!
> Me: But what about other peopl....
> Zach: :upset:




Best post ever


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I've been calling him D-House since he was in college.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

add me to the devin harris fan club DUDE!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Devin the Dude


My Texas Boyz know what I mean.


----------



## Cursor Artist (Aug 25, 2004)

The win Hellos

I want to join the club!!!


----------

